# New Technology Its Cool and Tredy!!



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

*New Technology Its Cool and Trendy!!*






Like how they try to play it off its the in thing to do...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Because it's on inforwars, I put in the relm of unicorns and elves.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Because it's on inforwars, I put in the relm of unicorns and elves.


Great thing about America you can believe what you want...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry but I have to agree with MG on this one. I don't even read paragraph one on that site; the minute they start including a cites section at the bottom of their articles, and I don't have to google to find out they heard it from a friend of a friend of a friend who was actually there and knows the guy who has a friend...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Sorry but I have to agree with MG on this one. I don't even read paragraph one on that site; the minute they start including a cites section at the bottom of their articles, and I don't have to google to find out they heard it from a friend of a friend of a friend who was actually there and knows the guy who has a friend...


Ohh great when you get a chance let me know what reliable great news sources you and MG use to get information.. I would like to add them to what i read...Like i had posted before Infowars is not my first choice but sometime they do offer a story that worth reading..but please enlighten me on the sources you and MG use i am sure they are more reliable and truthful then what i use...I ask this sincerely...Thank you


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Ohh great when you get a chance let me know what reliable great news sources you and MG use to get information.. I would like to add them to what i read...Like i had posted before Infowars is not my first choice but sometime they do offer a story that worth reading..but please enlighten me on the sources you and MG use i am sure they are more reliable and truthful then what i use...I ask this sincerely...Thank you


No need for an attitude. Just posting our opinions.

I would be able to swallow infowars a lot easier if Alex could maintain calm for an entire discussion, or at least most of one, and if they could simply cite some of their sources. Until then, it's just a gossip site. In my very humble opinion, almost any other source up to and including Fox and MSNBC are more reliable than Alex is now-a-days, and that's not saying much.

I sincerely apologize if you take that personally. It's not meant to be.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> No need for an attitude. Just posting our opinions.
> 
> I would be able to swallow infowars a lot easier if Alex could maintain calm for an entire discussion, or at least most of one, and if they could simply cite some of their sources. Until then, it's just a gossip site. In my very humble opinion, almost any other source up to and including Fox and MSNBC are more reliable than Alex is now-a-days, and that's not saying much.
> 
> I sincerely apologize if you take that personally. It's not meant to be.


They do cite sources. To be honest, that is why I use that site. Alex's voice is too grating on my ears, and even more so to Wifey. She'd rather listen to even the Vonage commercials than his voice.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> They do cite sources. To be honest, that is why I use that site. Alex's voice is too grating on my ears, and even more so to Wifey. She'd rather listen to even the Vonage commercials than his voice.


I might have missed that in the OPs link, but last time I checked there they weren't. If I missed them, that's definitely my malfunction. I just hope they've gotten better than "I heard this from a guy in the military who's really high up there!".


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have my daily reads but it's a combination of different sources and a little research.

I like this article in explaining how to check sources and do research. I know it's for wikipedia but it works.

Wikipedia:Identifying reliable sources - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I might have missed that in the OPs link, but last time I checked there they weren't. If I missed them, that's definitely my malfunction. I just hope they've gotten better than "I heard this from a guy in the military who's really high up there!".


In this case, I only saw one link and didn't click on it. The articles that have a link at the bottom are the ones I read. Otherwise, I assume it is just someone's opinion of what might happen due to something they read or were told by some "insider." Still, the site is a place to get info, which is what I want. As you, I just want to get as many pieces of info I can so I can come to my own conclusions.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> No need for an attitude. Just posting our opinions.
> 
> I would be able to swallow infowars a lot easier if Alex could maintain calm for an entire discussion, or at least most of one, and if they could simply cite some of their sources. Until then, it's just a gossip site. In my very humble opinion, almost any other source up to and including Fox and MSNBC are more reliable than Alex is now-a-days, and that's not saying much.
> 
> I sincerely apologize if you take that personally. It's not meant to be.


I don't take anything personally when it comes to opinions and if I reflected attitude on your opinion about Infowars it was not my intent...I appreciate the apology on the assumption I was upset I was just curious and looking for a more reliable new sources..but thank you for assuming I was upset...But I assure you sir I was quite the good mood...So no apology was necessary...and thank you for your input on a more reliable of news gathering like MSNBC and Fox...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> I don't take anything personally when it comes to opinions and if I reflected attitude on your opinion about Infowars it was not my intent...I appreciate the apology on the assumption I was upset I was just curious and looking for a more reliable new sources..but thank you for assuming I was upset...But I assure you sir I was quite the good mood...So no apology was necessary...and thank you for your input on a more reliable of news gathering like MSNBC and Fox...


Well at least with MSNBC and FOX news if they report false information,they are held accountable. No one news source is completely reliable.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Well at least with MSNBC and FOX news if they report false information,they are held accountable.


Really? Especially with MSNBC? Really?!?

What is worse than what they report and how it is reported, all of them are in collusion with what they do not report. Withholding information is just as bad as perverting information.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Really? Especially with MSNBC? Really?!?
> 
> What is worse than what they report and how it is reported, all of them are in collusion with what they do not report. Withholding information is just as bad as perverting information.


MSNBC is my most hated news source and I would love to throttle Rachel Maddow's adams apple. Probably the best watchdog of MSNBC is FOX news and vice versa because they always like to catch each other inaccuracies. The FCC, private organizations as well as private watch dogs like Media Standards Trust as well keep them in check.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Ohh great when you get a chance let me know what reliable great news sources you and MG use to get information.. I would like to add them to what i read...Like i had posted before Infowars is not my first choice but sometime they do offer a story that worth reading..but please enlighten me on the sources you and MG use i am sure they are more reliable and truthful then what i use...I ask this sincerely...Thank you


Hey man, don't take it personal as I to agree with others here. I lend no credence to anything from info wars or Alex Jones.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I prefer these guys to Alex Jones simply because they organize their stories by topic.

Conspiracy Planet - The Alternative News & History Network

Traveling as much as I do for work, I am always looking for interesting ways to kill a couple hours in the evening. These folks rarely disappoint.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Inor said:


> I prefer these guys to Alex Jones simply because they organize their stories by topic.
> 
> Conspiracy Planet - The Alternative News & History Network
> 
> Traveling as much as I do for work, I am always looking for interesting ways to kill a couple hours in the evening. These folks rarely disappoint.


I think we all have different sources and read different things I make it a habit not to shoot the messenger... or try to change the subject cause when you do you have admitted defeat already...Like I had said before 20 years ago you would say people were nuts thinking that the government was flying drones in the country or having to go through checkpoints in the middle of the day or collecting all of the data from cell phones is hard to believe bio chips are being made..which was the original topic not who said it..Just think MG hates Alex Jones.. Its the 2nd time hes tried discrediting a posting I had put up.. Its ok MG I understand ..Personally I don't like Alex Jones either but like said before its source check on time to time..along with FOX and CNN and Drudge MSNBC I dont like either


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey, Alex Jones has actually broken a couple of legitimate stories. So you cannot just dismiss him out of hand. But he does like to sensationalize things.  Even so, I do enjoy a good conspiracy theory.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> MSNBC is my most hated news source and I would love to throttle Rachel Maddow's adams apple. Probably the best watchdog of MSNBC is FOX news and vice versa because they always like to catch each other inaccuracies. The FCC, private organizations as well as private watch dogs like Media Standards Trust as well keep them in check.


That Maddow is one strange fellow. I've never seen such a liberal pompous guy in my life. Well, I guess I have but he's up there with the worst.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would have nothing to do with Google if at all passable. There is a reason they have been allowed to get away with much of what they have done. They sold out . They have been willingly turning over every thing you do to the government ,marketers anyone that will pay for it .
Google is bad news.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> I don't take anything personally when it comes to opinions and if I reflected attitude on your opinion about Infowars it was not my intent...I appreciate the apology on the assumption I was upset I was just curious and looking for a more reliable new sources..but thank you for assuming I was upset...But I assure you sir I was quite the good mood...So no apology was necessary...and thank you for your input on a more reliable of news gathering like MSNBC and Fox...


I just want to be clear, I'm not advocating Fox or MSNBC. Especially not MSNBC. I was just using them as well known examples.

I'll have to go through my bookmarks sooner or later and post a list... it's a long list though, because I jump from things like NaturalNews to The Blaze (pretty much mainstream) to more mainstream, and back again to personal blogs. I'm not saying Alex is a complete loss. He's just a wacky one.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> I prefer these guys to Alex Jones simply because they organize their stories by topic.
> 
> Conspiracy Planet - The Alternative News & History Network
> 
> Traveling as much as I do for work, I am always looking for interesting ways to kill a couple hours in the evening. These folks rarely disappoint.


Yes but you look at this as entertainment and not your news right?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> *Hey, Alex Jones has actually broken a couple of legitimate stories. So you cannot just dismiss him out of hand.* But he does like to sensationalize things.  Even so, I do enjoy a good conspiracy theory.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while


That was one hell of a squirrel that found Alex.


----------

